# Definition of a Lowrider



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lowrider

What say you?

*Lowrider*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For other uses, see Lowrider (disambiguation).








This article *may contain original research*. Please improve it by verifying the claims made and adding references. Statements consisting only of original research may be removed. More details may be available on the talk page. _(November 2007)_








This article *needs additional citations for verification*. Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. _(November 2010)_  
1948 Chevrolet Fleetline "Bomb" from the Viejitos Car Club Orange County


A *lowrider* is a style of car originated by Chicano communities that sits lower to the ground than most other car styles. Many lowriders have their suspension systems modified (with hydraulic suspension) so that their ride can change height at the flip of a switch. Lowriders are very often classic cars from the 1950s which rode low to begin with, although large numbers of 1940s and 1960s cars are also modified, and to a lesser degree newer vehicles. The word is also used to refer to those who drive or own such cars. A lowrider will traditionally have many factory-offered accessories or options and often many after-market accessories added. As a result of the modifications, some lowriders are not street-legal vehicles.
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Description of the subculture
2 Description of vehicles
2.1 Exterior
2.2 Hydraulics
 
3 Interior
4 See also
5 References
6 External links
 *[edit] Description of the subculture*

Lowriding originated in the 1930s and blossomed in Southwestern Chicano communities during the post-war prosperity of the '50s. Initially, youths who dressed in the pachuco style would place sandbags in the trunk of their customized cars in order to create a lowriding effect.[_citation needed_] This method was replaced by lowering blocks, cut spring coils, z’ed frames and drop spindles. The aim of the lowriders is to cruise as slowly as possible, "Low and Slow" ("Bajito y Suavecito") being their motto. However, this resulted in a backlash: the 1958 California Vehicle Code 24008, which outlawed any car having any part lower than the bottom of its wheel rims. In 1959, a customizer named Ron Aguirre developed a way of bypassing the law with the use of hydraulic Pesco pumps and valves (scavenged from a surplus B-52 bomber) that allowed him to change ride height at the flick of a switch. 1958 saw the emergence of the Chevy Impala which featured an X-shaped frame that was perfectly suited for lowering and modification with hydraulics. Between 1960 and 1975, customizers adapted and refined GM X-frames, hydraulics, and airbrushing techniques to create the modern lowrider style. The oldest car cruising strip is located on Whittier Boulevard in East Los Angeles. Cruising on this strip became a popular past-time with the lowriding community during the 1940s before spreading to surrounding neighborhoods in the 1950s.[1][2]
Since the early 1990s, lowriders have become common in urban youth culture in general, primarily in West Coast hip hop. Today, the lowriding scene is diverse with many different cultures, vehicle makes and visual styles, however, it remains an important part of the Chicano community. Essentially all the options available to today's custom automobile creator are also available to the lowrider builder, and lowrider style varies greatly from region to region.[3]
Summer is the most popular season for lowriders, as the weather often encourages being outside either in or nearby the vehicle. Some lowrider clubs have weekly gatherings in the summer where owners of lowriders and friends will have a barbecue followed by cruising a popular drag (or strip) after dark. Aside from local drags and their parking lots, lowriders are most commonly seen at privately organized lowrider car shows that often feature a variety of different vehicular and non-vehicular events, the most popular of which are the wet T-shirt/bikini contests and the hop and dance hydraulic competitions where competitors compete against each other to see who can hop the highest or complete a list of moves within a time limit (dancing). There are several magazines devoted to presenting, preserving, and chronicling lowrider culture, the best known of which is _Lowrider Magazine_, currently published by Primedia.
*[edit] Description of vehicles*

 
1964 Chevrolet Impala


The 1964 Chevy Impala hardtop or convertible is one of the most popular lowriders, and to a lesser extent other 1958-1966 Impalas.[4] Although the 1961–66 Chevrolet Impala is usually sought after by car collectors, vehicles including the 1978–88 GM G-bodies (which includes the Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Buick Regal, Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme, and Pontiac Grand Prix) and their 1973–77 relatives are usually seen as entry-level lowriders. Although heavy customization of the cars is popular in the lowrider scene, some lowriders pass for restored stock cars, especially those based on 1930s–1960s American cars. In some countries, other cars like the Standard Vanguard, Volvo PV544, Morris Minor, air-cooled VW Beetle, Ford Zodiac, Vauxhall Victor and Vauxhall Cresta (and other cars with American styling) are often used as substitutes for American cars. This is generally due to the lack of American car imports, costs or a desire to build a unique lowrider out of a domestically produced vehicle.
*[edit] Exterior*

 
A 1938 "Sharknosed" Graham as a lowrider.


Lowrider exteriors range from conservative enough to pass for a restored stocker to outright campy. The more conservative often feature period accessories such as sun visors, fender skirts, bug deflectors and swamp coolers, along with factory options available at the time. Interiors will often appear as if they came from the factory, with sound systems being hidden so as not to spoil the original look of the car.
The more outrageous exteriors typically feature expensive custom paint jobs that consist of several thin layers of different colors, metal oxide flake or pearl flake, clear coat, metal leaf, airbrushed murals or script, pinstripes, flames or any other hand-painted graphics, or any combination of the above. Lowriders traditionally feature small gold or chrome spoke wheels (able to tuck beneath the wheel well and allow the lowest ride height, but which can look out of proportion when the car is raised to stock ride height), with or without knockoffs and whitewall tires (though steels and period or factory hubcaps were also common on cars built up until 1959). Other traditional Lowrider wheels are Astro Supremes, Cragers, Tru spokes, Crowns, Daytons and Zeniths, all with 5.20 tires which were used during the 1970s and early 1980s. Other common custom exterior enhancements are rear wheel skirts, extensive use of chrome or gold, antennas or fins and continental tire kits (a full matching spare tire on display in a rear bumper case). The most detailed vehicles have engine, exhaust and performance modifications and/or beautifications.
Paint, neon or LED lights, chrome or gold accents, cosmetic mirrors, aftermarket steering wheels (of which a chain-link steering wheel is iconic), fuzzy dice that hang from the rear-view mirror or head rests and swivel seats that allow for easier and more stylish entry and exit.
Another common modification are the car doors, such as suicide doors (doors which open in the opposite direction to a standard car door), scissor doors (doors opening vertically) and gull-wing doors (doors opening towards the roof, swinging up), which are less common than many of the other door configurations.
Many low riders now feature any combination of mobile electronic audio and video devices, most stereotypically a loud audio system that features a powerful amp and large subwoofers (commonly referred to as "subs" and "woofers") and primarily focuses on producing heavily-exaggerated bass. Miniature TV screens embedded into the headrests of the seats are popular, and accompanying devices include DVD players and, more recently, video game consoles outfitted with wireless controllers.
*[edit] Hydraulics*

Many lowriders feature custom hydraulic suspensions that allow the driver to alter the ride height at will. These systems range from simple to complex and are usually measured by the number of hydraulic pumps (generally 2 to 4) used to control the various hydraulic combinations that ultimately produce a specific motion from the vehicle. These pumps are powered by multiple batteries installed in a rack in the trunk of the vehicle. The speed at which the car lifts depends partly on the voltage generated by these batteries, which can range from 25 all the way up to 124 volts. The most common motions are dipping/raising the four corners of the vehicle (referred to as corners), dipping/raising the front or rear of the vehicle (front, back), dipping/raising the sides of the vehicles (side to side), and lowering/raising the vehicle as a whole (pancake). A skilled switch operator can manipulate their controls to raise one wheel completely off the ground (3-wheel motion), or to hop one end of the car completely off the ground.
*[edit] Interior*

Most people customize their interiors, either by restoring it to original condition, or modifying it to match the exterior of the vehicle. This can be rather expensive once cost of materials and labor are accounted for. Some people install video monitors either on the inside of the doors, the back of the seats, or the center console. Additional graphics may accent a customized interior. Steering wheels are often replaced to match other modifications better. Traditionally, lowriders used velvet, mirrors, smoothed out panels, and woodgrain however that is often considered old school as more modern techniques and materials have come into popularity.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

SSonsupremes said:


>


 LMMFAO!!!!!!! that is some FUNNY ASS SHIT LOL!:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

CovetedStyle said:


> LMMFAO!!!!!!! that is some FUNNY ASS SHIT LOL!:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::rofl::rofl:


:werd::roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

SSonsupremes said:


>


Classic! Lol.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

a lowrider is a six fo with the 06 frame swap


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> a lowrider is a six fo with the 06 frame swap


but it doesnt have 13'' wire wheels so its not a lowrider yet


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SSonsupremes said:


> but it doesnt have 13'' wire wheels so its not a lowrider yet


doesnt need any with the power of "EL FUA"


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

to me a lowrider is any car from 1948 to 1987 2dr olds, chevy, buick, anything else is a parts car or a quick flip to fix a lowrider


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Gotta have spokes or juiced


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

To me a real def of a lowrider is some1 who loves doing this loves working on cars loves to cruise not scared to drive there cars no matter how clean(trailer whores) rides 13s switch happy will die for this life lol


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

The def to me is someone that puts there last in there car just to bring there car out fuck that trailer shit that's not lowriding to me that's just my opin. Don't get mad ****** lol


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

joeycutlass said:


> to me a lowrider is any car from 1948 to 1987 2dr olds, chevy, buick, anything else is a parts car or a quick flip to fix a lowrider


 Now that's funny 4 door lowriders are part cars man I no some people right now that got 4 door lowriders that are cleaner then any car you can bring out and I no people with lowriders that are 87 and up that are clean ass riders wtf are you talk'n about


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

see this one goin to the basement in 5......4.......3......2.....


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

thats six trey not a six foo


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

a true lowrider is a person imo.
the car is just what said person chooses to create. a 2010 mazda b2200 can be evry bit a lowrider as a 64 trainin day monty with an 06 frame swap.

i remeber back in the day when lowriders were gettin made to be diffrent. all kind of shit was getting the works. astro vans, suzuki sidekicks, fuckin camaros.

now an days most of you trend whore posers think if "it doesnt have this" or "its isnt one of these" = not a lowrider. 

way to pigion hole a sport and art that was created to make your own cruise unuiqe not into something from walmart.
yall shud hurry up and move on to bro trucks and let the grown folk do they thang.


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a nice article & interest to read.....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

joeycutlass said:


> to me a lowrider is any car from 1948 to 1987 2dr olds, chevy, buick, anything else is a parts car or a quick flip to fix a lowrider


hey.. that means my bigbody juiced,spokes paint stripes leafing interior y todo isnt a lowrider


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TO ME GOTTA HAVE SPOKES CUSTOM SUSPENSION MUST BE LOW ON ALL 4'S AND IF YOU ADD SHIT ITS EVEN BETTER AND IT DOES'NT MATTER WHAT KIND OF CAR IT IS BECAUSE THE DRIVER NEEDS TO BE A LOWRIDER TOO ITS ALL IN THE HEART LOVE IT OR DONT DRIVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

matttatts said:


> a true lowrider is a person imo.
> the car is just what said person chooses to create. a 2010 mazda b2200 can be evry bit a lowrider as a 64 trainin day monty with an 06 frame swap.
> 
> i remeber back in the day when lowriders were gettin made to be diffrent. all kind of shit was getting the works. astro vans, suzuki sidekicks, fuckin camaros.
> ...


sorry bro but i strongly disagree.. imo lowriders should be a bit older vehicle at least,
and have at least two mods that make a traditional lowrider eg. paint, spokes, juice, interior, // i really dont
think little cars and minivans and mintrucks and all that shit are real lowriders. yes people put hard work into them
and do them up, but its not traditional . its like making a mazda miata a 4x4 truck.. and as far as lowrider is a person,
only to a certain extent.. what if he/she never actually owns a lowrider, then how can they be a lowrider.. just my opinion


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> sorry bro but i strongly disagree.. imo lowriders should be a bit older vehicle at least,
> and have at least two mods that make a traditional lowrider eg. paint, spokes, juice, interior, // i really dont
> think little cars and minivans and mintrucks and all that shit are real lowriders. yes people put hard work into them
> and do them up, but its not traditional . its like making a mazda miata a 4x4 truck.. and as far as lowrider is a person,
> only to a certain extent.. what if he/she never actually owns a lowrider, then how can they be a lowrider.. just my opinion


:thumbsdown: SORRY HOMEBOY


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> hey.. that means my bigbody juiced,spokes paint stripes leafing interior y todo isnt a lowrider




No bro you got to have a monte carlo and have Lonzo sitting shotgun.


----------



## martinmendez (Jan 8, 2011)

a lowrider is something you create , not something that is bought....a lowrider wants to express his creativity throu his own vision ...not something you just load on a trailer and sent to the shop ...
a true lowrider loves to get grease and oil on his hand and the smell of sulfur from the fully charged batteries actually makes us happy... dont follow trends create your own...........


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

For the record you dont HAVE to have spokes


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


martinmendez said:


> a lowrider is something you create , not something that is bought....a lowrider wants to express his creativity throu his own vision ...not something you just load on a trailer and sent to the shop ...
> a true lowrider loves to get grease and oil on his hand and the smell of sulfur from the fully charged batteries actually makes us happy... dont follow trends create your own...........


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

martinmendez said:


> a lowrider is something you create , not something that is bought....a lowrider wants to express his creativity throu his own vision ...not something you just load on a trailer and sent to the shop ...
> a true lowrider loves to get grease and oil on his hand and the smell of sulfur from the fully charged batteries actually makes us happy... dont follow trends create your own...........



I laugh when I hear shit like this (just load on a trailer and sent to the shop) what a joke some of US don't know how to do multi candy patterned paint jobs or custom leather interiors that can give any whiteboy in their hot rods a run for their money....some of us ain't trying to keep it on the STREETS like I hear all the time


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

To me a lowrider is a person who has the passion to do the damn thing to there cars, wether its an old car or a new car weather you do it yourself or throw it on a trailor. But its different when you pay someone to do it or buy it already built and dont give credit were credit is do, now that bugs the shit out of me. At the end of the day its all about hanging out with the friends and family and having pride in your ride and not caring what the other guys said about your car. I have owned my fair share of cars from montes to impala wagons to suzuki samurai and now i have a 99 jetta and a 40 pontiac and do i give a shit what anybody els thinks? no because i am a lowrider who builds custom cars and have fun doing it.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

martinmendez said:


> a lowrider is something you create , not something that is bought....a lowrider wants to express his creativity throu his own vision ...not something you just load on a trailer and sent to the shop ...
> a true lowrider loves to get grease and oil on his hand and the smell of sulfur from the fully charged batteries actually makes us happy... dont follow trends create your own...........


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

A lowrider is a car that rides low.

Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

gots to be gee


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Chicago-n said:


> A lowrider is a car that rides low.Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 I dunno. Some of the cars labeled lowrider these days sit higher then stock dumped.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

matttatts said:


> a true lowrider is a person imo. the car is just what said person chooses to create. a 2010 mazda b2200 can be evry bit a lowrider as a 64 trainin day monty with an 06 frame swap. i remeber back in the day when lowriders were gettin made to be diffrent. all kind of shit was getting the works. astro vans, suzuki sidekicks, fuckin camaros. now an days most of you trend whore posers think if "it doesnt have this" or "its isnt one of these" = not a lowrider. way to pigion hole a sport and art that was created to make your own cruise unuiqe not into something from walmart.yall shud hurry up and move on to bro trucks and let the grown folk do they thang.


U DUMB FUCK JUST WHEN WE THOUGHT WE LEFT THAT RETARDED SHIT IN THE 90'S, HERE U COME TRYIN TO BRING IT BACK :twak:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

a lowrider has many definitions. many exceptions


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

:uh: ..so what about 70's and 80's cars?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

A lowrider is any Mexican(Mexican only) wearing a fedora and long mustache (no beard) in a white wife beater with suspenders in tan khakis pulled up to their nipples and shiny black shoes driving a juiced 49 dark brown chevy fleetline on wires.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Hydraulic or lowered suspension, sportin' white walls on whatever I fuckin' like, on a clean panty-dropper is a lowrider 2 me. I don't give a fuck about rules, and if I did, then I should trade it for a police car where 4-door or 2-door is no longer an option. Enjoi what u got, and make the next better! Fuck scooters though.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Here is yet another topic where some of you folks get sensitive. You make lowriding sound real gay with all this talk of passion and dying to lowride. 

One **** on this site once wrote "I'd rather die and be respected as a lowrider, then live and be respected as anything else". 

A study several years ago ranked professions in terms of prestige; the most prestigious being the dean of a university (yes, it was ranked over being president of USA). Basically, this degenerate said that he'd rather die and be respected for his 84 Cutlass (doesn't even have a euro header panel) then live and be respected as the Dean of USC. The reality is that the dude would likely give up lowriding for a one month supply of grand slam breakfasts at Denny's.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

matttatts said:


> a true lowrider is a person imo.
> the car is just what said person chooses to create. a 2010 mazda b2200 can be evry bit a lowrider as a 64 trainin day monty with an 06 frame swap.
> 
> i remeber back in the day when lowriders were gettin made to be diffrent. all kind of shit was getting the works. astro vans, suzuki sidekicks, fuckin camaros.
> ...


:h5:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I got lost going to teh basement and ended up here. Lowgen is full of phags :uh:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> I got lost going to teh basement and ended up here. Lowgen is full of phags :uh:


:uh: then get back downstairs fat ass.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

SSonsupremes said:


> :uh: then get back downstairs fat ass.


 You mad STFU ****** make your **** vato thread up here I'm sure they'd appreaciate it.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Its this game that blacks from los angeles started...that every one else swears that did but did not.....the pumps ..tha batteries ...dump...adel..to adex..the rims 520 tires plaques...not those squares..like greasers...lowriders is south central cmpton and watts..havin badder rides then east l.a ever had even back then.........we put the moderm lowrider together............fact......


----------



## Mufdvr762 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dayton wires reinforced frame candy paint on a 64 Impala stolen gas and NOT a dollar in your pocket and you pray that the back bumper won't fall of next time in bangs against the concrete shouldn't be called low riding, it should be called sacrificeing. or obsesseding......


----------

